# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى اللغات >  >  افلام يابانيه

## نيهون

السلام عليكم

عذرا اذا احد يقدر يجيب موقع لتحيل الافلام اليابانيه بالياباني

وشكرااااااااااااا

----------


## روح الحياة

اسفة اخي ما قدرت اشوف الك افلام

----------

